
Show HN: REST service to process unstructured clinical text through smart NLP - exception_e
https://github.com/GoTeamEpsilon/ctakes-rest-service
======
exception_e
Hi all,

"cTAKES REST Service: A JSON-based rest service to process unstructured
clinical text through a smart natural language processing system."

I’m pleased to say that my friend and colleague Gandhi Rajan and I are noting
that our REST layer over the popular cTAKES NLP
([http://ctakes.apache.org/](http://ctakes.apache.org/)) project is ready
(version 1!)

-Matthew Vi

